# weird white bump on forehead



## cherper

I first noticed this bump on tuesday, when we got back from our trip. It's white and you can feel it when you touch it. What could it be?


----------



## MChis

Does it look warty? If so chances are it's a histiocytoma. Matilda used to get them when she was a pup. She's probably had 4 of them. They'd show up out of nowhere & go away in a few weeks to a few months. One she had on her ear got pretty big, turned really dark, dried up & I finally was able to pick it off. Bleck!! It looked like a big tick! LOL 

Anyway, histiocytoma's are common in pups & usually appear on the face, legs, chest or ears. Chances are it will go away on it's own. Of couse if you are concerned about it take her into a vet. They may want to remove it but IMO it's not necessary & would tell them you want to wait (if that is what it is). You can find more infomration about it here:

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesconditionsfaqs/f/FAQ_histiocytom.htm

**for the record Matilda's were never "red & angry" looking. Hers were more skin colored fwiw.


----------



## cherper

Hmm. yes its just white and not really warty looking. Ugh, i hate it because it looks like a blemish, lol. Esp. against her coal black fur.


----------



## foggy

My Roo had something sorta similar a few months back. It turned out to be a sebaceous adenoma which is a benign tumor of the oil gland. I had it removed as it started to get a little bigger.  If it doesn't resolve in a few weeks, I'd have your vet look at it.

This is what Roo's looked like:


----------



## cherper

To me that has kind of a pinkish look, am i right?


----------



## foggy

It was fairly white with a slight pink tone to it. Basically it was the color of her skin.


----------



## cherper

i have a better pic i'll post. Doesn't anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## cherper

Here is another better pic








It feels like a wart to me.


----------



## Brodysmom

Does she have two of them? One next to her eye? 

I'd let the vet look at her. It probably needs to be removed.


----------



## cherper

no just the one.


----------



## MChis

Matilda's looked the same as both of those pics. I still believe hers was a histiocytoma though especially because she got one on her ear. Anyway...it looks in the second pic that Leila's has gotten a bit bigger? Are you going to take her in to have the vet take a peek or wait it out? I never did have a vet look at Matilda's basically because I knew what it was & didn't want them to remove it in any way unless it wasn't going to go away on it's own. And all of them did go away. I did find some info on what Roo had. Basically it's a wart that won't go away on it's own. In that case it would have to be removed. Where as the histiocytoma's do go away on their own...like stated in the link I posted above.


The Sebaceous Adenomas are the most common type of wart to affect dogs. A Sebaceous Adenoma is classified as a benign tumor of the sebaceous glands inside skin tissue. These warts are usually pink in color, and can grow to be quite prominent. This is caused by the tumor tissue filling with secretions from the sebaceous gland, which causes the wart to increase in size. Sebaceous Adenomas will not clear up over time, and can only be treated by complete removal.


----------



## cherper

I will take her in to get it looked at, i'm not however going to let them talk me into some big surgical procedure. I would rather wait it out, plus i cant afford a giant medical bill right now.
I have been reading this article http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-warts.html
it sounds like what she has. Is this different than what you thought? It is definitely white and not pink in color and does have a warty feel. I do think it has gotten a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## Brodysmom

We had a dachshund years ago that had a wart like growth on her head. My mom used to put vitamin E oil on it (popped a capsule and squeezed the liquid E out). It took a couple months, but it did go away. Would it have gone away anyway without the vitamin E? I don't know, but it did go away eventually.


----------



## foggy

It seems to have gotten bigger. I'd personally have the vet look at it.



MChis said:


> The Sebaceous Adenomas are the most common type of wart to affect dogs. A Sebaceous Adenoma is classified as a benign tumor of the sebaceous glands inside skin tissue. These warts are usually pink in color, and can grow to be quite prominent. This is caused by the tumor tissue filling with secretions from the sebaceous gland, which causes the wart to increase in size. Sebaceous Adenomas will not clear up over time, and can only be treated by complete removal.


That's exactly what my Roo had. They removed it under local anesthesia. Whenever I hear the word tumor I always worry about it possibly turning cancerous down the road so that played a role in it, and it was getting bigger too. I just didn't feel comfortable leaving it on her.


----------



## MChis

cherper said:


> I will take her in to get it looked at, i'm not however going to let them talk me into some big surgical procedure. I would rather wait it out, plus i cant afford a giant medical bill right now.
> I have been reading this article http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-warts.html
> it sounds like what she has. Is this different than what you thought? It is definitely white and not pink in color and does have a warty feel. I do think it has gotten a tiny bit bigger.



The description is different. It sounds with these "warts" they don't go away on their own easily where as the histiocytomas do after some time. It took a couple months for the most troublesome to go away on it's own. But hers was different than the histiocytomas pictured online. Hers were very pale like Leila's.

I was also going to suggest after reading the article to get some vitamin E oil & apply it & see what happens. Oh & for the record - Matilda had one on her head, on her chest & one on her ear. All were flesh colored (though the one on her ear finally turned black) & all went away on their own.


----------

